# Flows on a Google Map - coloradorivermaps.info



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I think this has potential. My first thought was if there was a clever way to color code the icons so you can get a feel for what is running or not. I guess this year they would all be red instead of green. I am not super fond of the bouncing icon for the river that you are viewing as it is distracting. Good work though.


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey thanks for the feedback. I would love to add that feature but I would need to build up data about what flow levels equate to what rating and how good a ride it is at that level for each stretch of river.

The pins are located at the gauging station and not always where a good recreational run is located.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Pretty sweet. Do Montana next?


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got something similar although the realtime map flows only work on runs that have been entered and given min and max thresholds. If you have an account and have "show flow colors" turned on you can go to this link to see realtime map flows with colored icons. Otherwise it just shows the gauges.

Interactive River Map - River Brain


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

*I will add Montana over the weekend*

As the data is all coming from the USGS I will just need to expand my query to run against Montana and build a state selection method.


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

I have put up Montana on Montana River Flow Data on a Google Map and will do other states as requested. Please check it out and let me know what you think. I plan to migrate to the river-maps.us domain for each state using a subdomain for the state i.e. co.river-maps.us for Colorado mt.river-maps.us for Montana etc. I will be working more on this over the weekend. I also would like to add a feed back mechanism to allow those familiar with local runs to update information about them.

Thanks for the support,
wildwestriverrider


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool map - great resource. Can you add the gauge for the Crystal River at the DOW hatchery bridge too? Forget about the one at CRMS, that one never runs anymore anyway.


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

I will look into the Crystal River gauging stations. I have it set to collect all the data from usgs.gov for Colorado every 15 mins I will have to investigate why that station isn't being displayed. Thanks for the heads up.

wildwestriverrider


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

*http://river-maps.us*

I have updated the site more and now any state can be viewed by typing its abbreviation as the subdomain for rivermaps.us.
For instance
fl.river-maps.us = florida river maps
nv.river-maps.us = nevada river maps
etc..

I am working on navigation between states for now typing the subdomain is the only option and Colorado is the default.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

wildwestriverrider said:


> I have put up Montana on Montana River Flow Data on a Google Map and will do other states as requested. Please check it out and let me know what you think. I plan to migrate to the river-maps.us domain for each state using a subdomain for the state i.e. co.river-maps.us for Colorado mt.river-maps.us for Montana etc. I will be working more on this over the weekend. I also would like to add a feed back mechanism to allow those familiar with local runs to update information about them.
> 
> Thanks for the support,
> wildwestriverrider


Hellyeah. Already have it bookmarked in my Flows folder and Used it yesterday to check the the ClarkFork. Sent you a PM.


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

I have added a new landing page so that any state can be selected. Check it out @ River Flow Data on a Google Map


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry I just noticed this morning that the Flows weren't updating after a server upgrade. Everything should be back to normal with 15 min checks.


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Would people be interested in being able to follow a gauging station via Twitter? My idea is to use their API to allow a gauging station to tweet its flow every few hours and people would be able to follow their favorite flows. Twitter allows for flowing a place and I would make each station into a place. Please let me know if anyone would be interested in that.

wildwestriverrider


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

*Very Niiiice!*

Great Job!
Two requests if you would please.

1) Put a pin at about Echo Park on the Green/Yampa and use the data from "Green River near Jensen, Ut" guage. That's the guage that everyone seems to use for Gates of Lodore 
2) Do Not color code the pins, I very rarely agree with someone else's assessment of what constitutes the character of a particular flow

Thanks!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

captishmael said:


> Great Job!
> 
> 1) Put a pin at about Echo Park on the Green/Yampa and use the data from "Green River near Jensen, Ut" guage. That's the guage that everyone seems to use for Gates of Lodore


I've always used the gauge from the dam. Jensen gauge shows Lodore + Yampa = Split Mountain. Also, Jensen gauge is a good indicator for Deso


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

wildwestriverrider said:


> I'm new here but I would like people to check out my website Colorado River Flow Data on a Google Map and let me know what you think and what else it needs.


I'm not trying to steal your thunder, but is this essentially the same thing as whitewatermap.com but without the color coding for what is runnable?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

yakr said:


> I'm not trying to steal your thunder, but is this essentially the same thing as whitewatermap.com but without the color coding for what is runnable?


I just looked at whitewatermap.com, I've never seen it before. Unless I'm doing something wrong, whitewatermap just refers you to the AW page for that particular station. If that's the case, then this new one with instant Flows is more valuable. I say it again, Good Job!


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

The locations on the map correspond to the actual location of the gauging station as given by USGS Water Services. All the data that I show comes from the USGS. At some point I would like to have information about the recreational runs near those stations but that will have to be something that is input by boaters.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Very sick! Thanks for taking the time to put something like this together! Much easier than looking though the usgs site..

Anyway to get the usbr flows on here too?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I just checked out whitewatermaps.com and the information for western Colorado was completely inaccurate (wrong links for the gauges). A lot ot AW's info is dated as well. I still like RiverBrain where I can fix the mistakes I find.


----------



## RyanR (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome work! What about a user interface that would allow you to track favorite stations and set a cfs range for alerts? I know what CFS I like to run a particular river and it would be super handy if I could subscribe to a river and have an email alert delivered when it hits a CFS value within the range I specify.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

RyanR said:


> Awesome work! What about a user interface that would allow you to track favorite stations and set a cfs range for alerts? I know what CFS I like to run a particular river and it would be super handy if I could subscribe to a river and have an email alert delivered when it hits a CFS value within the range I specify.


River Brain already does everything you're asking here except it uses the "run" with the associated station rather than the station itself. That ought to accomplish what you're looking for.


----------



## wildwestriverrider (Jul 9, 2013)

I have added search functionality with an autocomplete form to make finding specific gauges easier.


----------

